# Risiko bei Verwendung alter QT3 Apps

## Erdie

Ich habe vor langer Zeit den UMTSmon installiert als er noch in Portage war, weil es das einzige Prgramm ist, welches die Verbindungsstatus und die Signalstärke meines UMTS Sticks anzeigt.

Inzwischen ist er rausgeflogen weil es keine QT4 Port gibt. QT3 ist auch bereits rausgeflogen. Wenn ich die beiden Pakete weiterhin auf meinem Rechner lasse, inwieweit gehe ich damit das Risiko ein, dass es aufgrund von Dateikonflikten zu Stress mit der offiziellen Installation kommt? Oder sind meine Sorgen unbegründet und solange alles funktioniert, kann ich es nutzen?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Christian99

Hi, es gibt das layman overlay kde-sunset, für kde3, da ist sicherlich auch qt3 drin. dann sollte es ganz normal in portage verwendbar sein

Schöne Grüße

Christian

----------

## Treborius

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich habe vor langer Zeit den UMTSmon installiert als er noch in Portage war, weil es das einzige Prgramm ist, welches die Verbindungsstatus und die Signalstärke meines UMTS Sticks anzeigt.
> 
> Inzwischen ist er rausgeflogen weil es keine QT4 Port gibt. QT3 ist auch bereits rausgeflogen. Wenn ich die beiden Pakete weiterhin auf meinem Rechner lasse, inwieweit gehe ich damit das Risiko ein, dass es aufgrund von Dateikonflikten zu Stress mit der offiziellen Installation kommt? Oder sind meine Sorgen unbegründet und solange alles funktioniert, kann ich es nutzen?
> 
> Grüße
> ...

 

was sind denn deine befürchtungen? weil es gibt in qt immer noch qt3support

das schlimmste was kommen könnte, wäre das dein dein prog nichtmehr funktioniert,

weil alle qt libs ohne qt3 support gebaut werden, aber sonst ...

ein sicherheitsproblem gibts auf jeden fall nicht

verstehe das problem irgendwie nicht   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Erdie

Die letzte Zeit bekam ich immer die Meldung, dass QT3 bis Ende April eingestellt wird. Irgendwann war die Meldung weg und ich bin davon ausgegangen, QT3 ist weg und die Libs auf meinem Rechner sind unreferenzierte Dateileichen.

```

erdiemobil martin # emerge -pC qt

 * This action can remove important packages! In order to be safer, use

 * `emerge -pv --depclean <atom>` to check for reverse dependencies before

 * removing packages.

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 x11-libs/qt

    selected: 3.3.8b-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

erdiemobil martin #

```

----------

## Christian99

also, im kde-sunset overlay ist auf jeden fall noch ebuilds für qt3 drin. und laut der umtsmon-homepage soll es auch gentoo ebuilds geben. wenn du die irgendwo herbekommst, dann hast du auf jeden fall kein problem mit "Dateileichen".

und selbst wenn: bevor portage was installiert, dann überprüft er ob die dateien schon vorhanden sind und wenn sie vorhanden sind, dann bringt er ne meldung.

sollte also keine alzugroßen gefahren geben.

----------

## musv

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Wenn ich die beiden Pakete weiterhin auf meinem Rechner lasse, inwieweit gehe ich damit das Risiko ein,...

 

Dein Rechner wird explodieren und die Welt im Abgrund versinken.   :Razz: 

Nee mal im Ernst. Bei mir läuft noch Amarok-1.4, Quanta und K3b, weil die KDE4-Versionen entweder nicht existieren oder ich die als nicht brauchbar empfinde. Ich hätte da zwar auch lieber ein System ohne QT3-Zeug, aber es soll halt nicht sein. Konfliktprobleme hab ich nur bei Amarok festgestellt. Version 2.2 und 1.4 konnten sich nicht wirklich leiden. Beide installiert, wollte keine davon mehr richtig funktionieren.

----------

## Erdie

Vielen Dank schonmal - ich hätte da noch eine Portage - Verständnisfrage  :Wink: 

Wenn ich ein Paket installiert habe und das zugehörige ebuild aus Portage verschwindet, kann ich ja erfahrungsgemäß das Paket trotzdem noch löschen, also mit 

```
emerge -aC <Pakte>
```

.

Wo holt Portage dann noch die Löschinformation her, es gibt doch gar kein ebuild mehr? Oder liegt für jedes installiert ebuild noch eine Kopie irgendwo im System?

Sorry falls die Frage blöd klingt. Ich bin zwar Veteran, aber Portage ist so zuverlässig, dass ich mich (zum Glück) noch nie mit der internen Funktionalität beschäftigen mußte.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Genone

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Wenn ich ein Paket installiert habe und das zugehörige ebuild aus Portage verschwindet, kann ich ja erfahrungsgemäß das Paket trotzdem noch löschen, also mit 
> 
> ```
> emerge -aC <Pakte>
> ```
> ...

 

Genau, in /var/db/pkg, wobei das Ebuild selber aber unwichtig ist. Wichtig ist vor allem die Liste der installierten Dateien dort.

----------

